# Miscellaneous > Suggestions and Site Support >  PACCIN T-Shirts and SWAG

## JProhask

Any PACCIN T- shirts coffee mugs BUMPER STICKERS!!! etc available out there?

Id like to get some to represent us fine folks!

----------


## Mark Wamaling

We are working on some tee shirt designs that will be available early next year! It will be the start of our fund raising for the new PACCIN website. Stay tuned!

----------

